# You know what we need? A major furry comic publisher



## VGmaster9 (Sep 28, 2013)

I think it's long overdue that there would be a comic publisher that primarily publishes furry comics. Its artists would be very talented, would make great looking art for the comics. Many dedicated furry creators would come to this brand of furry comics to share their work. The best thing about it is that they would get paid for their work, and it would be a real job for them.

Just like comic brands such as Marvel and DC, this brand would also have its own universe, primarily furries. Many of the universe's stories would contain all kinds of things ranging from comedy, drama, romance, action, suspense, adventure, and so on. The universe itself would be made in great detail, such as having a diverse history and cosmology. The world that the comic stories take place in would be semi-futuristic, not too much like our world and not to far in the future. The world's general population would include existing animal types such as mammals, reptiles, amphibians, birds, sharks, insects, and spiders. However, there would be characters that would be exotic species, meaning while having completely original designs, they would still have the appealing look that normal species do. There would also be other alien worlds that would also have their own races, and there could be stories set in their worlds. There are also many extinct races of creatures, which also had their own civilizations in the past.

And this would just be the core world in the brand's multiverse; There would be other alternate universe as well. One alternate universe would be about humans living alongside the world's main population. The stories there would mainly be about war between the humans and the furry race.

Besides the main universe, other people could make their own universes. One could be a space opera, while another could take place in a steampunk world. There could also exist a fantasy world similar to D&D and WOW.

There could also exist multimedia adaptations based on the brand's universe. There could be cartoon shows, animated movies, and even video games for it.

I think furries and furry comics would have a bigger acceptance if there was something like this.


----------



## Wither (Sep 28, 2013)

You know what *YOU* need? 
You need to stop making ridiculous threads like this. 
If you would have done research you would have found comics that use anthropomorphic animals.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 28, 2013)

YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO
YOU DON'T RUN MY LIFE
FAHK YEW >:V


----------



## Teal (Sep 28, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> I think it's long overdue that there would be a comic publisher that primarily publishes furry comics.


 No it is not. There is not a big enough audience for it.



> Its artists would be very talented, would make great looking art for the comics.


There are already plenty of talented artists who do comics.



> Many dedicated furry creators would come to this brand of furry comics to share their work.


And have editors tell them what to do.


> The best thing about it is that they would get paid for their work, and it would be a real job for them.


Unlike those who already sell art for a living, sell their own comics.
How much are professional comic artists paid anyway?



> Just like comic brands such as Marvel and DC, this brand would also have its own universe, primarily furries.


 So the biggest thing in that universe is the furry fandom? 



> Many of the universe's stories would contain all kinds of things ranging from comedy, drama, romance, action, suspense, adventure, and so on. The universe itself would be made in great detail, such as having a diverse history and cosmology. The world that the comic stories take place in would be semi-futuristic, not too much like our world and not to far in the future. The world's general population would include existing animal types such as mammals, reptiles, amphibians, birds, sharks, insects, and spiders. However, there would be characters that would be exotic species, meaning while having completely original designs, they would still have the appealing look that normal species do. There would also be other alien worlds that would also have their own races, and there could be stories set in their worlds. There are also many extinct races of creatures, which also had their own civilizations in the past.


You just listed off different genres that will not be different if they have anthro characters.
And such comics already exist.



> And this would just be the core world in the brand's multiverse; There would be other alternate universe as well. One alternate universe would be about humans living alongside the world's main population. The stories there would mainly be about war between the humans and the furry race.


Wouldn't the content be decided by the people working for it, not what you think is a good idea.



> Besides the main universe, other people could make their own universes. One could be a space opera, while another could take place in a steampunk world. There could also exist a fantasy world similar to D&D and WOW.


You mean like we do now with the fandom? 



> There could also exist multimedia adaptations based on the brand's universe. There could be cartoon shows, animated movies, and even video games for it.


 The mainstream audience sees it and thinks it's another kids film.



> I think furries and furry comics would have a bigger acceptance if there was something like this.


 Nope


----------



## Taralack (Sep 29, 2013)

I think I love you Teal


----------



## Wither (Sep 29, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> I think I love you Teal



No, she is mine, go away scary mod lady >:c


----------



## Taralack (Sep 29, 2013)

Teal said:


> :3
> 
> I am curious though, how much do the artists for marvel/dc and such make?



I honestly don't think it is very much, a lot of comic artists take commissions and have a convention presence as well to boost their income. 

Not to mention the brutal deadlines, and still very misogynistic nature of the industry itself.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 29, 2013)

Good lord you guys are harsh. Stick the knife in and _twist_.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> Good lord you guys are harsh. Stick the knife in and _twist_.



What are you surprised for? 
Do me a solid. Hit "top" or scroll up and tell me what the name of this site is again. lol


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 29, 2013)

Marvel and DC couldn't survive on their own, why do you think Conglomerates own them? They're still doing poorly as a division now. The movies and merchandise are helping them. Marvel had filed for bankruptcy, for quite a while it was a theme restaurant holding them up. It's not that they have died out, but they had to branch out to survive. There are smaller publishers out there that do comics, and there are publishers for furry related work already. They just aren't as recognized and won't be as DC/Marvel (which has movie, toy and other tie ins).


----------



## Troj (Sep 29, 2013)

I thought there was a furry comic publisher? They're called Rabbit Valley, they seem to do fine, and the guys running it seem super nice.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 29, 2013)

I doubt that a comic publisher that focused on "furry" works would go down well, but there's no reason why individual "furry" comics can't be successful.

Blacksad and Super Dinosaur seem to fit that definition. A comic that furries like is one thing. A comic _for_ furries sounds like a potential disaster.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 29, 2013)

I always kinda found it weird how the furry fandom says it was fans of things that featured anthropomorphic animals - often citing already existing shows saying that's why they became a furry. Now the fandom wants materials for its fandom that already existed. It's like saying in a sense that Trekkies and Potter fans want major publishers to host their fanfiction and/or slashfiction.

Yes there are original stories/universe and characters within the fandom but it's like having your original character based on hobbies you like. Most of those stories that are successful know how to tell it with mass appeal and such. So Furry is the "fanfiction" style fandom, there is very little to support itself in terms of stories though there are people who have created it. Basically a bunch of people who saw some cool shit on TV and created their own little OC (original characters to celebrate, be a part of it). 

That's why a lot of kids and people who draw anime aren't exactly "mangaka" or comic artists because they're just basing it on the style and not patterning real story - other than fanfiction which usually involves a "what if" or basis of existing universe. Those creating manga on an original basis only see anime as the setting/style for the storytelling.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 29, 2013)

There are tons of furry comics being produced daily.
Lack of research is what spawns these threads.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 29, 2013)

We already do- it's called Radio Comix. They were the publishers of Furrlough, Genus, Genus Male, and a variety of iconic underground mangas made both in Japan and the United States. Furrlough which ran in monthly syndication from 1991 to 2009, now released yearly with online content due to the cost of printing, is where Jack Salem, Cosmic Dash, and Here Comes a Candle were made as Furry serials. If the OP wants to financially support the San Antonio-based comic company so that it can carry monthly issues, go ahead.


----------



## Zawameki (Oct 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> We already do- it's called Radio Comix. They were the publishers of Furrlough, Genus, Genus Male, and a variety of iconic underground mangas made both in Japan and the United States. Furrlough which ran in monthly syndication from 1991 to 2009, now released yearly with online content due to the cost of printing, is where Jack Salem, Cosmic Dash, and Here Comes a Candle were made as Furry serials. If the OP wants to financially support the San Antonio-based comic company so that it can carry monthly issues, go ahead.



Dang! You beat me to it! I was about to give a veritable history lesson but I have been denied. I certainly miss seeing Radio Comix in print and absolutely love the woman in charge of it  Oh well, those were the days.


----------



## Deo (Oct 5, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> We already do- it's called Radio Comix. They were the publishers of Furrlough, Genus, Genus Male, and a variety of iconic underground mangas made both in Japan and the United States. Furrlough which ran in monthly syndication from 1991 to 2009, now released yearly with online content due to the cost of printing, is where Jack Salem, Cosmic Dash, and Here Comes a Candle were made as Furry serials. If the OP wants to financially support the San Antonio-based comic company so that it can carry monthly issues, go ahead.



I know about Sofa wolf press too, and isn't there a magazine called "Heat"? *shudders*


----------



## BennyBunnycorn (Oct 5, 2013)

I for one would actually like to see more anthro-comics. I find it easier to get interested in a comic and follow when comics have anthro-goodguys, cause I generally connect more with anthro-characters than I do humans, but usually it helps if the anthros are more cartoonish and less realistic. ...That's not to say that anthro=/=good story, as a story can still suck just as easily with anthros in them. But a well written comic with anthros in them (or one that's just plain fun to read) would be cool. (I know they do exist, but none come to mind.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 6, 2013)

When we say publisher, are we talking about the typical DC, Archie, Dark Horse sort of thing? Or do websites that host multiple webcomics count too? If that's the case so far I have only seen one big place...and it's shit (Katbox, bane of Smelge).


----------



## VGmaster9 (Oct 14, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> When we say publisher, are we talking about the typical DC, Archie, Dark Horse sort of thing? Or do websites that host multiple webcomics count too? If that's the case so far I have only seen one big place...and it's shit (Katbox, bane of Smelge).



Well it would kinda be like Katbox, but bigger, better, and its works would be published.


----------

